# strawberry banana chicken livers



## tcba1987

i have to ask this question , i got a recipe from a internet fishing site for these strawberry banana livers and also from a friend . you take a pint of livers add about 1/3 a pack of strawberry banana jello mix to it and let it soak for 2-3 days in the fridge. last night i tried the while fishing at tappan.......in my opinion i got alot more bites on them then regular chicken livers. my buddy ( i wont mention his name )  says that the flavoring made no difference at all and regular livers would have worked just as well .........he says catfish dont eat strawberry banana flavored stuff in nature so that it really probably doesnt help at all. if thats the case why do they make fish attractants ?? what do you all think ??? am i wasting my time using the jello for flavoring or is it a good idea ??? has anyone else tried these livers ??? HELP !!!


----------



## exexec

tcba1987 said:


> .........he says catfish dont eat strawberry banana flavored stuff in nature s
> 
> Do they eat garlic in nature????


----------



## bkr43050

exexec said:


> Do they eat garlic in nature????


 Good point! Or chicken livers for that matter.


----------



## bkr43050

I guess I did not really answer the question though. No I have never tried adding anything to the livers. It has been years since I have tried livers also as my catfishing is very limited anymore.


----------



## williambauman

Ok there were 3 of us fishing on the Ohio about 3 weeks ago. We all had liver but 1 of us had rasberry jello on their liver that they had soaked overnight. Nothing was caught but the gut with the rasberry liver got more bites???? You decide.


----------



## rockbass

Yeah who would that idiot be?


I still don't think the strawberry is going to make it better........might seem to at times, but does not mean it makes it better overall. 

Chicken liver in nature, why sure, haven't you ever seen those chickens at the lake that swim in the water?  

I know what you are saying there......I know the Garlic is not in the water normally, but hey, it sounded good at the time.

My experience is the fresh liver and shrimp is just as good as treated stuff. All the larger fish I have caught on each has been on fresh bait.


----------



## mrfishohio

Yes, I bet that would be a great bait. Carpers are concerned with the size of their balls. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31686
They make them in vanilla and other flavors. Stands to reason scavenger fish would gobble them up. I bet that one would catch huge channel cats with them in lakes.


----------



## exexec

I am convinced that it is dessert for them fish. So only the ones that are still hungry and have been good get dessert!


----------



## fishing_marshall

I use strawberry banana liver when i catfish in lakes and to me it works better than just regular liver.


----------



## Ken G

I don't use livers very often but I was wondering if the jello firms up the livers any?


----------



## flathunter

Ask Mellon about his anise flavored chicken breast.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I paid, yes PAID for this Receipe off EBAY. It was basically Chicken Breasts soaked w/ ainse oil. It smelled just like lichorise (sp?) thats when I had just started fishign w/ Jack. It was all he could do to not laugh at me.


----------



## flathunter

Bryan, there was alot of things you did back in those "early days" that I thought were quite funny, but I was able to keep it together and not laugh!  Seems like you also brought down some concoction you made out of hot dogs????


----------



## H2O Mellon

Actually that one is a killer bait for small channels. I've used Whole Beef (yes it matters) Kahns Hot dogs, soaked in garlic powder, hotdogs soaked in blood, etc....


----------



## mrfishohio

I think garlic is the way to go. It gives it energy, that way you'd have ShrimpsWithEnergy and catch lots of fish *lol* At least that's what I've been told, garlic gives you energy, I know it builds your immune system. I was thinking of using jugs and add about 1/2 full of blood, then drill a small hole in them to let it seep out. I bet that would work good.


----------



## katfish

I have a killer channel cat recipe and you don't have to pay me anything.

Ingredients are 

bag of ice in a cooler
bottle of coke
3 ounces of Jack Daniels Black
a pound of fresh caught shad

The whole trick to this recipe is to strictly follow directions.

Take a little ice from the cooler and put it in a glass.
Put the shad in the cooler on the remaining ice.
Put 3 ounces of Jack Daniels in the glass
Fill the remainder of the glass with coke


This is where the recipe gets tricky. 
Drink the Jack and coke.
Get a fresh piece of shad and cut it to appropriate bait size.
Put shad on hook and cast into water where there are channel cats.


Even if you don't get a bite the drink will relax you and help pass the time till you do get a bite


----------



## eagleclaw

katfish said:


> I have a killer channel cat recipe and you don't have to pay me anything.
> 
> Ingredients are
> 
> bag of ice in a cooler
> bottle of coke
> 3 ounces of Jack Daniels Black
> a pound of fresh caught shad
> 
> The whole trick to this recipe is to strictly follow directions.
> 
> Take a little ice from the cooler and put it in a glass.
> Put the shad in the cooler on the remaining ice.
> Put 3 ounces of Jack Daniels in the glass
> Fill the remainder of the glass with coke
> 
> 
> This is where the recipe gets tricky.
> Drink the Jack and coke.
> Get a fresh piece of shad and cut it to appropriate bait size.
> Put shad on hook and cast into water where there are channel cats.
> 
> 
> Even if you don't get a bite the drink will relax you and help pass the time till you do get a bite


and when you do get a bite you'll fall into the lake


----------



## M.Magis

> It was all he could do to not laugh at me.


Sorry, but I'm laughing too.


----------

